
Microsoft, Slack, Zoom, and the SaaS Opportunity - feross
https://stratechery.com/2019/microsoft-slack-zoom-and-the-saas-opportunity/
======
tracker1
Single biggest thing I really like about MS software is o365 and their email
platform. Nothing does calendar + email + contacts in a business setting
better. There are competitors that do come close, and some do email or
calendars or maybe contacts better... but none do all three as well on
concert.

I'm not sure I like azure as much... I'd be more inclined to explore
kubernetes and/or cassandra and similar solutions on digital ocean if it was
my dime.

